# cheezy music you like because it fight depression, you enjoy it no mather how corny ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Robert Tepper no easy way out, when i feel discouraged and down which i always there no magic cure for catatonic depression, but it make me feel better


Another very corny exemple is Claude Barzotti, dont laught i only enjoy two songs, the keyboard is so sad: prend bien soins d'elle and je ne t'écrirai plus

and the rest is too corny Polnareff: le chateau de laze(is that it) great cheezy song
There are plenty exemple like this , i like to torture my sister to death , whit Claude barzotti and cheeze factory music of france , the singer that made these one hit wonder i.e Demis roussos and ect please dont laught you do it too?

:lol:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, Cheezy music is much better than recreational drugs or alcohol.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo (Jan 30, 2016)

Power pop, synth pop, and power metal are genres that tend to just make me happy and comfortable. Stuff like: 













As for something of the more inspirational variety, this one from my childhood is the epitome of 80s cheese:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Never gave it much thought. Cheezy music? Like, something that goes well with wine? Or to top a pizza?
In any case, "Bop Girl" by Pat Wilson has long struck me as, well, cheezy … though I've never actually thought of it that way before now. Still, it probably fits the bill.
Which is probably why I like it. Even without wine! (Though I could do for some pizza right about now.)


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Not cheesy but uplifting...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife knows that when I'm listening to the B-52s, I'm trying to snap out of some deep pit.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Deacon Beaker's guilty pleasure is "Lexicon of Love" lp by ABC.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is beyond Cheesy, and becomes Camp:


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Even though more often than not I'm in a foul mood or bad-tempered or kind of cranky or mercurial or temperamental or excitable or high strung or wrapped too tight or easily angered with hair-triggered volatility or alternating between polar sides of a wildly erratic mood swing and inclined to say things like "If you don't stop talking right now you will make my head explode" I find myself oddly and inexplicably inspired and filled with a love for all of humanity (even though I really don't care all that much for actual people themselves because quite frankly just about everyone gets on my nerves sooner or later and usually "sooner" rather than "later" unfortunately) - when I watch this video - especially at both the 2:20 mark and the 3:40 mark... which would bring a tear to my eye if my heart were not made of cold hard stone... but they do mist up... slightly... not that you would notice... and if you do notice it's probably not a good idea to bring it to my attention right now as I'm feeling uncharacteristically irritable at this exact moment in time so keep it to yourself, eh? - Thanks!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Synthwave is cheezy in an 80s kind of way, but it's fun!










Just listen to that sax!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyway, cheese you say?


----------

